# Cranberry Lake NY.



## Nerri1029 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rented a camp on the lake for a week. ( Family gathering/bonding time )

Many places had Hummingbird feeders, including ours, so I tried some high shutter speed stuff.



















waited all week for this guy:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 16, 2010)

Neat...seems like you have to be on standby, cammie in hand to get a shot of these beauties.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 16, 2010)

love the last shot, shes clearly sticking her tongue out at you! great shots, I love hummingbirds...a lot of my gardens are built around plants to pull them in, and we have feeders as well, this summer we've got atleast 8 coming to the yard on a daily basis.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 21, 2010)

good ones Mike, hummingbirds are challenging to take pistures of. Too bad it was not on natural flowers though.

Martin


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 21, 2010)

tarcan said:


> good ones Mike, hummingbirds are challenging to take pistures of. Too bad it was not on natural flowers though.
> 
> Martin


I tried but with a feeder on every lawn, they visited flowers too infrequently.

Thought about cropping the feeders out, but for a first time I was pleased.

Next time better tripod, I had a light cheap one. 
Hopefully a remote for the shutter and real flowers for sure.


----------

